# Organ Restore



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well haven't gotten much turning done as we have been on the road quite a bit since grandson is only 4 1/2 hrs away now and grandma retired. Imagine that. Anyway my sister with a little help from me is restoring a old bellows type organ from Germany. Beautiful organ and she needed a piece turned that holds the oil lamp or candle holder. One was missing from the right side. So I took the one she had and made a new one. It is oak stain with Dark Walnut with varnish as a finish to match the old finish. Nothing great but was fun to get back to the shop and reproduce a piece. She also gave me a antique chair to fix that had fallen off the pickup. It was her husbands grandmothers that was passed down to his mother and now to him. It broke both back legs in half at the seat and split the seat. I got the legs cut, sanded and put together. The seat was repaired with biscuits and the chair was sand then stain with walnut. It will get a lacquer finish. I know it is not turning but just fun to be in the shop none the less.:dance3:


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello Bernie; looks great! That is always fun to do, work on something that another craftsman made years ago. The chair has a nice grain, great looking chair, Glad You got to get in the shop.


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

looks good to me aswell. welcome back.. I my self have been gone for a bit too.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks guys. Yes it has been a while since I have been in the shop. We were gone the whole month in June, 3 weeks in July, and now about 3 weeks in August. The grandson and DIL moved to Wichita, Ks from Richmond, Va. She teaches at the Catholic school down there. So we have been helping with the move there. Son is still in Richmond, Va and has been looking for a job down there since May. Jobs are tough during this downturn. He did have 2 interviews this past week so we are hoping. Of course that means loading the pickup, heading for Virginia, loading a trailer up and pulling it back to Wichita. Probably another 2 weeks gone but at least they will only be 4 1/2 hrs away instead of 23 hrs. 

Of course grandma retired the 1st of July so you know what that means. Grandma has the final say. After 43 yrs I have learned if grandma ain't happy ain't nobody happy. :lol::lol:


----------

